# Multiple TIVO feature requests



## debonair (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a regular series 2 with upgraded HD and a HUMAX DVD TIVO. Did you know you can't use the multi-room view option to transfer a show to the DVD box and then burn a DVD. You can only make a DVD of shows originally recorded on the HUMAX box. That's my first grip (smile).

As it stands, I try to put all my kids' shows on 1 of the TIVOS and most of my shows on the other. Before I found out that I can't record DVDs on transferred shows, I had started using the HUMAX as the kids' TIVO. 

Darn! You KNOW it's the adult shows I want to record. So now, I need to transfer all my season passes from the series 2 to the HUMAX, and all the kids shows back the other way. 

There is no easy way to do this so tonight my whole evening will be sitting in front of the TV doing this.

Realize too that there is no way to download/export the season pass data so I must manually open each one, grab the details, write it down and then manually re-set it up on the other TIVO. This is going to take ages to do.

TIVO feature requests - 
1) Make it possible to transfer not just shows but also Season Passes from 1 TIVO to another networked TIVO.

2) Make it possible to view the existing Season Passes by a week's grid - for a quick glance at what shows are scheduled on certain weekday/times.

3) Make it possible to export a print out of existing Season Passes over the network (in both list and grid format).

4) Let me view my Season Passes online at TIVO Central, and make those transfers/print requests from there.

That's all for now  

Deb

Edited to add:
5) Ability to queue up transfers between TIVOs
6) Ability to transfer entire group of shows
7) Ability to delete entire group of shows


----------

